# Any pictures on how to lower a meyer plow mount on a yj wrangler



## jeep2001 (Oct 18, 2012)

I was wondering if any one has pictures of how to lower a plow mount on a yj wrangler. I have a 3'' lift kit with 33'' swampers. Meyer said the mount should be no higher than 10.5'' from the ground and mine is 16.5''. Can I lower this with out too much work or money? Thanks
jeep2001


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Kill the 33s and raise the mounting lugs on the Aframe.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

You can. I have the same frame mount and although it attached to a tj I used 3/8 flat steel to extend the mounts.


----------



## jeep2001 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks guys for the information, I think taking off the 33s will drop my jeep down about 3'' or more.. I have a set of blizzak winter tires 215-75-15, do you think these will work ok for plowing? How many inches can I extend the mounting lugs and be safe? Can any welding shop do this and what do you think the cost would be?
Thanks
Jeep2001


----------

